# Mini skid steer



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey everybody, I am kinda thinking Im gonna go a different direction and not put a plow on my Jeep, but get a small used skid steer. I would do probably 15 driveways, all pretty close together. Anybody do drives this way? Bucket or blade? Blower? Pictures are welcome too! Thanks!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

You better decide pretty soon or the winter will be over.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Same neighborhood or does it have to be trailered?
By mini skid steer do you mean a sit in version or the stand on the back version?

I would start with the stock bucket and see how it works. You can always get an extra bucket and weld larger sides onto it for a "snow bucket"


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Sorry for not saying this earlier, but this is for next year. I would just drive the skid loader from place to place. Probably like a 463 or a 553 Bobcat (that general size)


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

I would probably get a skid steer similar in size to this one. Nothing too big. I don't want it to take up a bunch of room in my shop or be too heavy for my trailer, if I ever need to haul it, which I wouldn't be hauling it on my plowing route.


----------



## WINTER 3 (Aug 7, 2000)

I have a 753 bobcat and that is probably the smallest skid steer I would want to use. I don't have a blade for it yet (Used in winter for snow removal, and loading my sander). I'm not telling you not to but I think it would be really slow plowing, and transporting (time is money). If it were me the plow would be on the jeep.Hope this helps.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

The driveways are not huge by any means, they are pretty small. A small skid steer would be a lot faster than my snowblower.


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

I think you'd find that the skidsteer would not be a whole lot faster than your blower---for at least one reason... blowers do an excellent job of making a clean looking area when you're done.... the skid can leave tire tracks and without a pusher, a lot of windrows to clean up. It takes more time to get the same quality in the end. The skid is a hoot to use, but not very productive. Don't forget that you usually have to go back later and do a quick cleanup from the town plow....also, during a large storm, multiple pushes really add to the windshield time. So 5-7 mph just isn't a real productive speed between houses.

That size machine is great for sidewalks and really small areas, but short driveways are a lot faster with the jeep and a small blade. Trust me, I have a skid that size and also a toyota with a 6'9" fisher on it---- the toyota takes about 1/2 the time on a standard 1 or 2 car driveway---but I admit the skid's a lot more fun..


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

That's the thing, I would use the skid steer for other things, like small landscape projects I do. With the plow, you can only use it for snow in winter. I can get a descent small skid steer for about $4,000. Maybe get a plow for it too, anybody know of good brands for skid steers?


----------



## Sbservices (Dec 21, 2007)

Where to begin??? I have all Bobcats, 763, S185, S205, S300. We take the standard bobtach plate and with some fabricating attach it to a standard snowplow (2 meyer, 1 western, 1 curtis) All you need is the A frame and moldboard. I bought the western from a junk yard and spent about $1200 all told with the new hoses, flow reducers, wings, and paying General Rentals to do the fabrication. This set up is unbeatable. 

5 years or so ago we had a guy with a bucket, catch an island going around a bank teller and it brought him to a sudden stop. His hand went through the door of the skid loader and it looked like you slaughtered a pig inside. there was blood everywhere. He ended up ok after a stitches etc. but I will never let that happen again. all it takes is a man hole nthat sticks up.

As for the model of skid loader, I like the 300 best because of the 12MPH. Understanding your needs at least get a S-150, 753.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

I would like a bigger skid steer, but I can't afford a machine like that yet. Plus, as of right now, my shop is 12x30, and it is pretty full already. I've been looking at plows for the Jeep, but Sno-Way and Blizzard dealers are far away, but I found a Meyer dealer pretty close, so I'd probably go with Meyer. Anymore people with skid steers that plow? Thanks for all the replies so far!


----------



## Krimick77 (Jan 3, 2005)

*I own a 463*

I have a Bobcat 463, I bought it brand new with cab, heat and blower and it is a terrific machine for what I do. I look after condo properties and I use it on the sidewalks and in some of the tight corners of the lots.

As for what you are interested in doing, I would strongly recommend either buying a bigger machine or going with the jeep I use my 463 in driveways with the blower and it is pretty good if you are careful not to get to close to any drop-offs, ditches, etc... It does get stuck pretty easily.

In my opinion, I could not do driveways with my 463 with either the bucket or a blade only with the blower and even then I prefer one of my trucks. You have to remember too, that a blower attachment is going to run a minimum of $2500 and it would be horrible to run the blower without a cab. ......... very cold and wet

The 463 is a terrific machine in the right situations, but I would think again about the jeep, especially if you can't spring for the blower.

Feel free to ask me any specific question you have about the 463. I'll be happy to respond.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

One of our subs has a 453 with a shop built cab and 5' cut down meyer plow. Its works freaking great on sidewalks. But I wouldn't want to try it on driveways, as its freaking slow at 5 mph. But will out work 10 guys with shovels.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Sounds like everyone is saying go with the Jeep blade. 

If it is for next year, you have plenty of time to find other reasons to buy the SS other than snow plowing. At $4k it doesn't take long to pay for itself doing landscape jobs. 

I have seen used plows for under $800 that would work with your jeep to make it productive plowing driveways. Just have to look. They will be on-sale in the spring.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Thank you for all your advice guys! I will keep thinking about is issue. Any other comments or advice, bring 'em on!


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

I think Im gonna keep searching plowsite and think about this issue till next spring. Thanks!


----------



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

I use a skid steer for half of my commercial lots (storage facilities). It is a medium size Daewoo and I love it. I also use it in the warmer months for side jobs. I say get the skid steer for sure. If your accounts are close, you will make the drive time up in plow time. You will be clearing those drives in 1/5 the time of a snow blower. And while you are driving to those drives, neighbors will be begging you to clean the end of there drives where the street plowers just pushed.
Also, a plow will not make you money in the warmer months. Your skid steer definitely will- as well as cut down on your labor costs.
And finally, the are a blast to move snow compared to a plow. Plowing is not a job if your having fun. Good luck


----------



## NSRoadEng (Nov 2, 2007)

I plow about 30 driveways in my subdivision and I just rented an old Mustang 950 skid steer loader to load sand into my spreader in my own yard. Since the driveways are close (within 1 to 2 miles) I thought of using the skid steer to do the driveways, some of which I cant get around very well with my truck (06 RAM 3500 quad cab). During the last storm the skid steer worked great around garages, small turn arounds and loops. I use the truck to plow out the main straght sections of the drives and come back to do the rest.I probably takes more time to come back with the skid steer but I think it will save wear and tear on the truck (back and forth) and also possible damage from being in tight spots (already backed into t a tree). Also the loader is easy to spin around, great to pile snow or more around if needed. I have the opportunity to use it to scrape off built up ice by the hour. Well worth it.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Well, I found a guy who has a few 553 size Bobcats. I found a 6' snow pusher that would fit on a 500 series Bobcat. I would love to get a skid steer because of the versatility, I could make money with it in summer too.


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

Krimick77;463226 said:


> I have a Bobcat 463, I bought it brand new with cab, heat and blower and it is a terrific machine for what I do. I look after condo properties and I use it on the sidewalks and in some of the tight corners of the lots.
> 
> As for what you are interested in doing, I would strongly recommend either buying a bigger machine or going with the jeep I use my 463 in driveways with the blower and it is pretty good if you are careful not to get to close to any drop-offs, ditches, etc... It does get stuck pretty easily.
> 
> ...


Couldn't have written it better myself, well said Krimick77 (2003 463, 2004 SB150 blower)


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

here are some of the skid steer plows i have found recently.. Curtis, Boss, Meyer (will have one), Sno way (have a V), Erskine, Falls, Snow Wolf, Hiniker..onmy S 250 i have a 9ft boss w/ a Kage and on my newest 763 i'm probably going w/ the Erskine 8ft, they are having a sale on snow equipment right now 8ft delivered to my shop for 2295.00,
here are some links. one nice thing about the Erskine is that if you were to blow a hose, it's made to pin into position ( for summertime use as a grading blade)
http://www.erskineattachments.com/attachments_catalog/?view=snow_light_material_blade&p=2

http://www.kageinnovation.com/video.html


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Will any of those plows fit a 500 series Bobcat? Or are they too big? Has anyone used a Bobcat utility blade?


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

hey man i have a bobcat mini skis .. mt 55. i use it for installs and alot of things year round. i was looking into a blade for it and fab somthing up. if you are goin to be lookin at a blade let me suggest a john deere snow blade they are 54" and have hydro rams left and right and up and down( which are not needed for a skid) and trip springs which is important.i am still looking for one on ebay thats close to me. i was plannining on using it for walkways and then doin some drives of mine. good luck


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for the info, how much fab work would you need to do to get the blade to go on a 553 Bobcat?


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

This may be a repeat but a 553 is really small. Used to run a 753 and that was about as small as I would go. Pushing isnt really the problem I had it was lifting into the piles. They tip real easy. What is the lift capacity of a 553, ~700lbs? Now put a snow bucket or smaller plow on it, now you can only lift ~250lbs of snow. 

A skid will come in more handy than you think year round so I would go find a nice used 753 or similar. The cheaper the skid the more break downs.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

NBI Lawn;479846 said:


> What is the lift capacity of a 553, ~700lbs? .


453 has a 700lb lift capacity with a 42" bucket
553 has a 1000lb lift capacity with a 48" bucket.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

I use my skid loader to do 7 mid sized condo associations in my neighborhood. Works great. Way faster than what a truck can do. 

All these accounts are in a 2 block radius. take anywhere from 5 to 7 hours to do.(Depending on the snow) We just drive right down the street to and from. 

The loader is a ASV RC50 with an 8 ft Davidson Pusher with a pull back blade. Makes plowing a breeze. 

We did these accounts with trucks for half the season last year and found that we couldn't do a good enough job of cleaning up with trucks. With the loader it works by its self in the neighborhood. My operator comes in, cleans the lots, calls me and we go in and salt. 

My point here is. If you can keep the accounts all close enough as to keep your travel time down. Have 2 buckets 1 narrow bucket for side walks and the other a wider one (72") for your loader you should be able to do a way nicer job than whate the truck jockies are claiming.

Peterbilt


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

Peterbilt;480371 said:


> I use my skid loader to do 7 mid sized condo associations in my neighborhood. Works great. Way faster than what a truck can do.
> 
> All these accounts are in a 2 block radius. take anywhere from 5 to 7 hours to do.(Depending on the snow) We just drive right down the street to and from.
> 
> ...


All true for the slightly larger skid's

You build up a list of stuff no one else can/wants to do by truck or by walk-behind snowblower

We've ended up with a list of parking lots that are never quite empty and never quite full (7/24 factories, townhouses, utility yards). the mini's can be ramped up into the heavy three quarter ton trucks. We have a skid steer with a 60 mph road speedwesport. 2 minutes to load 2 minutes to off-load, you get it down to a system. With a blower on they can almost keep up with a truck in close quarter work. Or you can keep the route to very short range road run.

We've done this since '94. We're on our second generation truck and skidsteer. ('93 Chev & 94 skidsteer up to '06 Chev & 03 skidsteer with '04 blower)


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Well, I also found a cheap skid steer trailer, a 10 footer, that need a little work, so I could park and do a few in an area and then drive to another area.


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

We have a skid steer with a 60 mph road speed


peterbuilt

What Skid is this?????
dam


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

andrewlawnrangr;483613 said:


> We have a skid steer with a 60 mph road speed
> 
> peterbuilt
> 
> ...


60 mph, is in the back of the truck. LOL


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

JD Dave;483724 said:


> 60 mph, is in the back of the truck. LOL


I figgered SOMEBODY would get it


----------

